# ,  / > Kenwood >  Kenwood TK-UVF10

## ua3yhg

145 ,   430    .  ,    .    ,     ,    2SK3476     ,   .                .    .      ,  ,    ,     .       ,    .

*  40 ():*

,       (  145    430)       ,      ,    ,  1 ( ),   ,     1    ,         1 .           1.          .

----------

